# What Should Poodles be Health Tested for?



## cecctlx (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm new to the poodle breed and am currently looking around for a breeder for when the time is right to bring a pup into our home.
I know to look for OFA hip testing and general testing on dogs, but does the Poodle breed of specific tests that should be run on all dams/sires?
For example, in Border Collies, reputable breeders will test for CEA. Are there similar diseases/issues that need to be tested for in Poodles?

Thanks for all of the help in advance!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

cecctlx said:


> I'm new to the poodle breed and am currently looking around for a breeder for when the time is right to bring a pup into our home.
> I know to look for OFA hip testing and general testing on dogs, but does the Poodle breed of specific tests that should be run on all dams/sires?
> For example, in Border Collies, reputable breeders will test for CEA. Are there similar diseases/issues that need to be tested for in Poodles?
> 
> ...


----------



## cecctlx (Jan 25, 2017)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> cecctlx said:
> 
> 
> > I'm new to the poodle breed and am currently looking around for a breeder for when the time is right to bring a pup into our home.
> ...



Thank you! This is all so very helpful!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Are you looking at Standard, Mini or Toy? The tests will vary.


----------



## cecctlx (Jan 25, 2017)

fjm said:


> Are you looking at Standard, Mini or Toy? The tests will vary.


I'm looking at Standard poodles.


----------

